# REAL DEEP



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

These guys sure arent afraid of the water


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

that's crazy... they need jet skis or something....


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

they sure dnt mind filling ther bikes up with water. i hate it when that happens many hours of motor flushing ahead


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bigblackbrute said:


> they sure dnt mind filling ther bikes up with water. i hate it when that happens many hours of motor flushing ahead


those are honda's you flush them once and they're ready to roll again :rockn: lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah if you notice there is no v twins out there. all those bikes are old school and can be sunk many times and even rebuilds for them are cheap and for the most part easy


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> those are honda's you flush them once and they're ready to roll again :rockn: lol



Really...lol You can probably flush with clean water and just put dollar store oil in them and those babies will run. :rockn:


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

yea ive gt a 300 and it dnt take lng to do it jus ant good on the motor. ive had to flush mine several times and now its due for a rebuild bt im saving money to go all out on the motor.


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

those cats have lost there minds goin that deep...man thats crazy


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks like me at Tlanes.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep thats a normal ride for the HB boys lol, this vid is from last spring and is in "The Corner" of the front pond at Busco Beach. Thats me workin the winch, back in the day when I was running the Zillas lol.


----------

